# MassCops Etiquette



## Colonel Kurtz (Jun 28, 2010)

So why hasn't the "passenger side approach" been made mandatory practice yet for stops on the highway?


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: State Trooper Hit On 128 In Peabody, Car Takes Off*



Colonel Kurtz said:


> So why hasn't the "passenger side approach" been made mandatory practice yet for stops on the highway?


You sound like the commenters on the Herald website. Ok genius, passenger side approach sounds great. Now the traffic stop develops into something more than "license and registration." Are you going to stand there on the shoulder or hide behind the guardrail all day (or night) long?

Same thing with tow truck drivers. They can't hook up a car if they're not willing to work on the driver's side.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: State Trooper Hit On 128 In Peabody, Car Takes Off*



SinePari said:


> You sound like the commenters on the Herald website. Ok genius, passenger side approach sounds great. Now the traffic stop develops into something more than "license and registration." Are you going to stand there on the shoulder or hide behind the guardrail all day (or night) long?
> 
> Same thing with tow truck drivers. They can't hook up a car if they're not willing to work on the driver's side.


Not to mention, if the other side of the guardrail is a 30 foot swan dive... it's not much help.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: State Trooper Hit On 128 In Peabody, Car Takes Off*



Colonel Kurtz said:


> So why hasn't the "passenger side approach" been made mandatory practice yet for stops on the highway?


You obviously haven't ever worked on the interstate before. When traffic is whizzing by, it is hard enough to hear what the driver is saying when you stick your head all the way in their window and hold it inches from their face, never mind standing on the other side of their car.

Also, when looking for signs of impairment, it helps to be able to see their eyes and smell what's on their breath. And if the butthole reaches for a weapon or tries to ditch dope, you want to be close enough to rip them out the two inch crack in the window that they opened for you.

Should it be mandatory practice to handle all domestic disturbances over the telephone to prevent possibly injury to police responding to the scene? Or maybe it should be mandatory practice to do drug interdiction by certified letter? "Dear Mr. Drug Trafficker, please search yourself and send all evidence located to the State Police barracks via FedEx."


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: State Trooper Hit On 128 In Peabody, Car Takes Off*



Colonel Kurtz said:


> So why hasn't the "passenger side approach" been made mandatory practice yet for stops on the highway?


Another pogue enlightening us with utter brilliance.. Do us all a favor,_ if _you're a cop, stay in your cubicle and keep studying.. If you're a civilian, shut the fuck up....


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: State Trooper Hit On 128 In Peabody, Car Takes Off*

*Colonel Klutz*








Newbie User
*MassCops Cadet*

*FIFY*


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: State Trooper Hit On 128 In Peabody, Car Takes Off*



Colonel Kurtz said:


> So why hasn't the "passenger side approach" been made mandatory practice yet for stops on the highway?


If he brings up a bunch of unrelated crap like salary, flaggers, or dancing liberal unicorns; then, I'd have to say this my "new friend" evil tony the asshole from the herald. Just one suggestion "colonel" if you are from the heald make sure you grab a dictionary. We "semi-educated", "sudo-intellectual" folks around here don't take kindly to know-it-alls (especially the clever ones that can't spell). Now take your rank & go back to running the KFC.

PS: before you guys get me on spelling, I know how to spell pseudo.


----------



## Colonel Kurtz (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: State Trooper Hit On 128 In Peabody, Car Takes Off*

Wow, tough crowd here. :confused_smile:
My intent was to spur some discussion on how to increase officer safety, not to criticize. To those who offered constructive comments (MTC & Phuzz01) thank you.

As for the rest, I'll bet if you used the same creative energy that you use to flame people towards thinking about ways to improve officer safety we might have less officers getting hit on the highway.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: State Trooper Hit On 128 In Peabody, Car Takes Off*



Colonel Kurtz said:


> Wow, tough crowd here. :confused_smile:
> My intent was to spur some discussion on how to increase officer safety, not to criticize. To those who offered constructive comments (MTC & Phuzz01) thank you.
> 
> As for the rest, I'll bet if you used the same creative energy that you use to flame people towards thinking about ways to improve officer safety we might have less officers getting hit on the highway.


If you can't take the heat you do not belong on MC.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: State Trooper Hit On 128 In Peabody, Car Takes Off*



kwflatbed said:


> If you can't take the heat you do not belong on MC.


+1 If you choose to post an unpopular opinion, that's your right, but it's also everybody's else's right to flame you if they see fit. This isn't kindergarten here.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: State Trooper Hit On 128 In Peabody, Car Takes Off*

I love the smell of a new member getting flamed on MassCops!

I must admit, those blood red monikers which "Moderated Users" must endure for their first five posts can be as irresistible as chum in the water for sharks.

Consider yourself welcomed Colonel.

Speedy recovery to Tpr. McGarry and Capt. Hughes.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: State Trooper Hit On 128 In Peabody, Car Takes Off*



Colonel Kurtz said:


> My intent was to spur some discussion on how to increase officer safety, not to criticize.


Your intent was to blatantly critique an event of which you know nothing about, nor the trooper's tactics employed thereof. Until you're ready to have an adult conversation and to add something of value, expect to get flamed.

Is your depth of knowledge in traffic stop tactics from each time you've driven by an officer at 70 mph and caught a 5 second snapshot of what's happening? Or is it strictly from watching COPs or World's Wildest Police Videos, cause I'm dying to know how to do things better in your world.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: State Trooper Hit On 128 In Peabody, Car Takes Off*



SinePari said:


> Your intent was to blatantly critique an event of which you know nothing about, nor the trooper's tactics employed thereof. Until you're ready to have an adult conversation and to add something of value, expect to get flamed.
> 
> Is your depth of knowledge in traffic stop tactics from each time you've driven by an officer at 70 mph and caught a 5 second snapshot of what's happening? Or is it strictly from watching COPs or World's Wildest Police Videos, cause I'm dying to know how to do things better in your world.


When you sling mud, all you do is lose ground.


----------



## Colonel Kurtz (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: State Trooper Hit On 128 In Peabody, Car Takes Off*



SinePari said:


> Your intent was to blatantly critique an event of which you know nothing about, nor the trooper's tactics employed thereof. Until you're ready to have an adult conversation and to add something of value, expect to get flamed.
> 
> Is your depth of knowledge in traffic stop tactics from each time you've driven by an officer at 70 mph and caught a 5 second snapshot of what's happening? Or is it strictly from watching COPs or World's Wildest Police Videos, cause I'm dying to know how to do things better in your world.


Speaking of adding value, what you just wrote was some pretty lame , only meant to provoke. Unless you were an eyewitness or heard a first person account from someone that _was_ there, then I'll wager to say you know little more about the specifics of the event than anyone else on here. And if you were there or you've got insider info on it...don't waste your time on here....rather go jog the memory cells and start running partial plates to track down the culprit.


----------



## 1234hey (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: State Trooper Hit On 128 In Peabody, Car Takes Off*

popcorn please.


----------



## FrankD (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: State Trooper Hit On 128 In Peabody, Car Takes Off*

How do you "educate" the public? The public is made up of a bunch of axxxxxe people who could care less. They have no remorse and are never in the wrong. The Massachusetts Justice System along with some of our politicians need to be changed.

Look at all the time, money, and new laws regarding drunk driving. People still don't get it. Now we have the cell phones and this is worst than drunk driving. I'm thinking of selling my motorcycle. In the last month I almost got hit twice, both times by a cell phone driver. I need eyes in the back of my helmet. Its dangerous driving in this State.

Police officers put their life on the line every day. The Courts in my view insult you guys. I think its tough being a cop in the 21st century. I have family members that are cops and one is retired and the other can't wait.

Remember when the biggest problems in the State was the Mob and the local biker gangs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: State Trooper Hit On 128 In Peabody, Car Takes Off*



Colonel Kurtz said:


> Speaking of adding value, what you just wrote was some pretty lame , only meant to provoke. Unless you were an eyewitness or heard a first person account from someone that _was_ there, then I'll wager to say you know little more about the specifics of the event than anyone else on here. And if you were there or you've got insider info on it...don't waste your time on here....rather go jog the memory cells and start running partial plates to track down the culprit.


There's much more to this story than you know, or could know being here less than a month. A bunch of people on this site know that trooper, and SinePari probably has a whole lot more intel than you'll have. A tactical retreat would be your best bet...


----------



## Colonel Kurtz (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: State Trooper Hit On 128 In Peabody, Car Takes Off*



USMCMP5811 said:


> Well said Sine. I'm dying to know as well.....
> 
> Hey Col Kuntz,
> 
> ...


Dear USMCMP5811,I'd love to see your exhaustive list of "members" who I've supposedly insulted (and a copy of what I said that insulted them). If you're referring to my response to SinePari, that's only one person. And it would be pretty hard to say S.P. didn't have it coming after his attack on me. I also find it funny that you're the only one who has complained even though I've never said a word to you. Further, it's none of your frigging business who I work for, but just for shits and giggles I'll tell you that I likely outranked you when I served in the Corps.

By the way, would you like some cheese with that whine?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: State Trooper Hit On 128 In Peabody, Car Takes Off*



Colonel Kurtz said:


> Dear USMCMP5811,I'd love to see your exhaustive list of "members" who I've supposedly insulted (and a copy of what I said that insulted them). If you're referring to my response to SinePari, that's only one person. And it would be pretty hard to say S.P. didn't have it coming after his attack on me. I also find it funny that you're the only one who has complained even though I've never said a word to you. Further, it's none of your frigging business who I work for, but just for shits and giggles I'll tell you that I likely outranked you when I served in the Corps.
> 
> By the way, would you like some cheese with that whine?


Your comments are insulting to many even if they were only directed at one person. You don't have to be a police officer to fit in here & you can disagree with members' opinions. But, you DO have to be respectful, know your place in the food chain & be able to take a little flaming when you forget that or a little ball busting just for fun. Seems to me you haven't figured that out yet. I'm not a police officer, but I have been welcomed here & been treated well. I have even had an opinion that differs from some other members (still don't like rodents BTW). And, with the exception of a little ball busting, no one has given me a hard time. Maybe it's because I grew up in a family of cops (term of endearment when I use it, likely offensive if you do), maybe it's because I have a lot of friends who are on the job, or maybe it's because I've known my place in the food chain from my very first post. I could never walk a mile in their boots, so I find it extremely difficult to criticize the way they do their jobs. I'd be a little pissed if someone here tried to tell me how to do my job. Just as, I'm sure you'd be pissed if one of these guys popped over to where you work & tried to tell you how to do whatever it is you do.

So, I have a couple of suggestions for you if you want to last here:
1. don't shit on anyone's boots
2. don't forget your place in the food chain
3. don't think you know everything
4. do be respectful to the long standing members
5. don't try to "provoke" anything. You can open a debate, but remember rules 1-4
6. grow thicker skin (you will need it)


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

*Re: State Trooper Hit On 128 In Peabody, Car Takes Off*

And now that that is all said.... everyone get back on track


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: State Trooper Hit On 128 In Peabody, Car Takes Off*

Well I dunno about you guys, but I'm still wondering where dear ole Col Douchbagfuckfacepogcunt got his vast amount of experience. So soup sandwhich, which is it: COPS, Wildest police videos or Real Stories of the Highway Patrol?

And by the way mister high ranking gyrene Mensa member, Col Kurtz was Army.. SF specifically... I would think a badass leatherneck such as yourself would have chosen a more apt name. Chesty Puller? Col (see, a Marine Colonel..) Plain? John Basilone? Carlos Hathcock?

You're not that smart, are you?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: State Trooper Hit On 128 In Peabody, Car Takes Off*

Even a recruit knows how to show respect Col Klink, you are a NOOB
on MC know matter how you cut it, you will never gain any respect on
MC with your attitude or know it all postings or PM's.
Having rank doesn't mean shit, all you have to do is look at the piece
of shit who thinks he is commander in chief of the armed forces, a complete
know nothing ass hole, if you want to be considered to be in his class you
are well on your way there.
I think you owe a few people on MC an apology, but that is up to you.


----------



## Colonel Kurtz (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: State Trooper Hit On 128 In Peabody, Car Takes Off*




And by the way mister high ranking gyrene Mensa member said:


> Even a recruit knows how to show respect Col Klink, you are a NOOB
> on MC know matter how you cut it, you will never gain any respect on
> MC with your attitude or know it all postings or PM's.
> Having rank doesn't mean shit, all you have to do is look at the piece
> ...


1. To those I have offended: I'm sorry. Hopefully we can bury the hatchet and move on.
2. Obama is not my favorite person either!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: State Trooper Hit On 128 In Peabody, Car Takes Off*

WTF happened here???:whatchutalkingabout


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: State Trooper Hit On 128 In Peabody, Car Takes Off*

Jeez, this thread went in the toilet fast. So now that the Colonel has run the gauntlet and is now the recipient of mtc's low blood sugar mid shift wrath. Somebody get her a Snickers bar asap...

And actually Col Kurtz was a fictional character loosely based on a CIA officer in Vietnam who went native. Tony Poe, I believe his name was.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: State Trooper Hit On 128 In Peabody, Car Takes Off*

Gee, what did I miss? Are people angry?

Damn, I swear, I've said it before, you miss a couple of days and before you know it, the fecal matter is colliding with the oscillating wind circulator and you have to duck because you didn't see it coming.

I got hit in the chest. Thankfully, I'm used to it at work, so I'll shower later.

I have enormous respect for many who have posted here. If they say the Col. is a bum, I'll go along with it. I can see where maybe he was interested in matters of Officer Safety (earlier posts of mine on a different matter were also misinterpreted) but those giving rebuttals (some pretty strong ones I might add) have EARNED my repsect with their charm, wit, intelligence, knowledge and, yeah, there's a few I'm genuinely afraid of.

So, Col. better you back off for now. Let things cool down and if you have anything to contribute, do so in a few days on a later thread. If you're really a decent guy, we'll find out soon enough.

If you suck it, well, we'll see that too. Right now however, you're not making friends and that's not the way to fit in here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: State Trooper Hit On 128 In Peabody, Car Takes Off*

I keep seeing new posts and hoping to find a news update here. This OTHER banter has become quite annoying...............:stomp:

Unless you are wishing the injured Trooper well wishes or posting a news article saying the POS got caught, please stop posting here. RANT OFF.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Kurtz It seems you got off on the wrong foot, Line of duty deaths are a hot subject as you found out. I think your original concern "passenger side approach" was a valid one. 
The way you stated It did come across a little know it all, maybe this was Marine Corps Officer training. Well I see you have been flammed and given an apology. Welcome to MassCops. Thanks for you service.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Roger that, moving on..


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: State Trooper Hit On 128 In Peabody, Car Takes Off*



Colonel Kurtz said:


> 1. To those I have offended: I'm sorry. Hopefully we can bury the hatchet and move on.


Glad to see that everyone has de-cocked and holstered-up. I'll drink to that.

Now I don't have to journey up the Nung River and go all Martin Sheen on your gone-rogue & presumably-insane ass.


----------

